# Hintergrund Texturen Sammlung



## sight011 (18. April 2010)

Gibt es eine Sammlung schöner neumodischer Hintergrund Texturen für Internetseiten 

... Mal ganz blauäugig gefragt, denn das was ich über google finde - finde ich nicht besonders ansprechend - daher frag ich hier mal nach ob ihr eine Seite kennt.


----------



## Maik (18. April 2010)

Hi,

ist die Frage nicht besser in der Creative Lounge aufgehoben, als im HTML-Forum?

Ich denke schon 

mfg Maik


----------



## smileyml (18. April 2010)

Dazu gilt es doch zu fragen, was genau du unter solchen "schöner neumodischer Hintergrund Texturen für Internetseiten" verstehst?
Wenn es sich dabei um einfache Muster, gepaart mit z.B. einen Aplha-png um einen Verlauf "zu simulieren" handelt, bist du in jedem Fall schneller, wenn du ein solches selbst erstellst.

Dazu vielleicht auch ein kurzer Blick in die durchaus vernüftige Musterbibliothek von Illustrator geworfen und dort eine entsprechende Musterkachel angelegt.

Grüße Marco


----------

